# Housing ghosts.



## Dandy (Feb 17, 2017)

Hey there, I've read that ghosts tend not to cannibalize on each other as much as long as the enclosure is large enough.  From my knowledge, ghosts don't get too large; however, I was wondering on how big an enclosure should be to house multiple ghosts together, and if it's even worth doing seeing as 'less' of a chance of cannibalization can still mean they will eat each other is the chance is given.


----------



## crabbypatty (Feb 17, 2017)

Personally I wouldn't house them together, I've read of rogue ghosts eating several of their roommates. You never know.


----------



## Zeppy44 (Feb 20, 2017)

I have read here that males may become meals for females in later stages. Even if plenty of food is offered.

My plan, if I get that far, is to raise together for a few molts---survival of the fittest for my conditions---then set up to communities by gender with occasional over-nights for some of them.

I have the 6 ghosts I started with but only 1 is male. With 6 of what ever I almost always end up with at least a pair. You can bet I will be very careful with him.



crabbypatty said:


> Personally I wouldn't house them together, I've read of rogue ghosts eating several of their roommates. You never know.


Aye. Just might have been a female. But to be honest is a 50-50 shot, with limited mantis why take the chance?


----------

